# What happens when I cancel my HGVC reservations?



## Sthack (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, I'm having really bad luck with renting my timeshares.  The first week I had, the renter cancelled  but I was able to re-deposit it and created an on going search for 2010.  Now, another week that we were renting using HGVC points, the renter needs to cancel because her husband was diagnose with cancer and will be going through Chemotherapy during the time they were to rent. 

My question is, if I cancel before 31 days of the check in date, do i get my points back?  Can I put in a request for 1 or 2 years out? (ie:to use in 2010 or 2011) or do I have to use the points this year? FYI, I would be requesting for a week at another HGVC resort and not my home resort.

I wish that airfare wasn't so much, otherwise we would try to take that week ourself.  We've never been to HHV (Kalia) and would love to go!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2009)

What kind of reservation are you cancelling?

If Club -- 31 days or more, ClubPoints are returned. 30 days or less, you start losing Points.
Either way, you will forfeit your reservation fee.

If RCI-Weekly -- 21 days or more, ClubPoints are returned. 20 days or less, Points will remain yours, but deposited to RCI.  You will lose exchange fees (all if less than 60 days).

RCI reservations can be made up to 2 years out.  HGVClub reservations up to a check-out date 276 days hence.

Edited to Add: And yeah, if you were trying to rent out an RCI trade... Its a no-no. Stop that.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 12, 2009)

Sthack said:


> Ok, I'm having really bad luck with renting my timeshares.  The first week I had, the renter cancelled  but *I was able to re-deposit it and created an on going search for 2010*.


Are you trying to rent out an RCI exchange????  It sure sounds like it.  That is not allowed under RCI (and possibly HGVC) rules.

Kurt


----------



## Sthack (Apr 13, 2009)

These 'rentals' were for family members to use.  So maybe I should have used a different word?  Yes, the first week was an RCI exchange.  

The week that is in question is a HGVC Club Points.  I can't use it this year nor next year (2010).  Even though the points that I was using for this exchange were rescued from 2010, can i use them for a week in 2011??


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sthack said:


> The week that is in question is a HGVC Club Points.  I can't use it this year nor next year (2010).  Even though the points that I was using for this exchange were rescued from 2010, can I use them for a week in 2011??



First, let's review some HGVC terminology (its sort of a 2nd-language)...

1. If you had booked a week at a HGVC resort or affiliate, they do not call it an "exchange," they call it a Club Reservation.  It may be an exchange, since you lose your Home-Week rights, but "they" don't call it that.

B. Its way too early to have "rescued" 2010 points. The term "rescue" refers to moving one's current-year's points forward to the following year. If you were using "rescued" points, they were moved from 2009 to 2010 for use in that year, and you paid a fee for doing so.  They will expire in 12/31/2010.  "Rescued" points can only be used for Club Reservations.

BTW, if you know for a fact that you will not be using any of your 2010 "new" point allotment, you may want to "deposit" them into 2011.  HGVC is much more flexible with how you use deposited-points than they are with rescued-points.  You cannot "deposit" or "rescue" points that have already been deposited or rescued once before.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 13, 2009)

Sthack said:


> The week that is in question is a HGVC Club Points.  I can't use it this year nor next year (2010).  Even though the points that I was using for this exchange were rescued from 2010, can i use them for a week in 2011??


If the points are from 2010, they were "borrowed" (not "rescued") and yes, they will be deposited back into your 2010 year points when the reservation is cancelled (your account shows online as a three-year window of points divided into current year, next year, and the year after next).  

Yes, if a reservation is available in 2010, points may be "borrowed" from 2011 to book--however, this only applies if no points from 2010 are still available.  The current year (current to the date of the reservation) points are used first, then borrowed from ahead if necessary (unless there are "rescued" points still available from the year before).  So, you can't borrow ahead from 2011 points if 2010 remain available.


Sthack said:


> My question is, if I cancel before 31 days of the check in date, do i get my points back?  Can I put in a request for 1 or 2 years out? (ie:to use in 2010 or 2011) or do I have to use the points this year? FYI, I would be requesting for a week at another HGVC resort and not my home resort.


First, you will not lose your points (they are redeposited), but you will lose your $49 booking fee if a reservation is cancelled (more than 31 days out). You can only book 9 months in advance for what you're looking for, so we're just peeking into 2010 right now with the booking window.  You cannot put in a "request" or start an "ongoing search" with HGVC points... it's either available or not when you look (online or over the phone), if it's within the 9 month Club Reservation window.  If it's not available, you just have to keep trying (one thing about HGVC that I wish were different!).

*TIP:* Was this reservaton made online?  I *HIGHLY* recommend making reservations online!  Why? They are also *changeable online*.  If made over the phone, there is an extra $20 fee ($69 vs $49) to make them changeable.

The ability to change reservations online is one of the best features of HGVC.  It makes for great flexibility.  You can even change 1 day ahead of your check-in date!  This virtually eliminates the cancellation penalty. Note: if within 30 days of check-in, the new reservation must be for at least the same amount of points or more.  But this means that you can simply "move your week" ahead a couple months if your plans change or for some reason the reservation cannot be used.  Then... guess what... you can change it again to suit what you need.  The amount of changes allowed is limited only by availability.  And you will *not* lose your $49 booking fee!


----------

